# لو سمحتو ترجمة هذه الاختصارات عربي و انجليزي



## فني متدرب (17 أكتوبر 2012)

لو سمحتو ترجمة هذه الاختصارات عربي و انجليزي


-IC -CD-AF -EMF-RF -AC-DC -LED -MHz -VHF -UHF -AM -FM​


----------



## م.احمدرمضان (17 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
Integrated Circuit=IC ويقصد بها الدائرة المتكاملة (آي سي)
Compact Disk=CD ويقصد بها القرص المدمج
Audio Frequency=AF ويقصد بها تردد الصوت 20HZ to 20KHZ
Electro Magnetic Force=EMF ويقصد بها القوة الدافعة الكهربية
Radio Frequency=RF ويقصد بها تردد الراديو 3KHZ to 300GHZ
Alternating Current=AC ويقصد بها التيار المتغير او المتردد
Direct Current=DC ويقصد بها التيار المستمر
Light Emitting Diode=LED ويقصد بها الثنائي الباعث للضوء
Mega Hertz=MHZ ويقصد بها ميجا هرتز اي مليون هرتز (مليون ذبذبة لكل ثانية)
Very High Frequency=VHF ويقصد بها التردد العالي جدا 30MHZ - 300MHZ
Ultra High Frequency=UHF ويقصد بها التردد الفائق 300MHZ - 3GHZ
Amplitude Modulation=AM التعديل الترددي 535KHZ - 1605KHZ
Frequency Modulation=FM التعديل الترددي 88MHZ - 108MHZ
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## فني متدرب (18 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا واللعه يعطيك العافية


----------



## khalidutp (18 أكتوبر 2012)

تمام يديك الف عافية,, لكن بالنسبة للمصطلح العلمي لل
EMF هل هو Electro magnetic Force ام Electro Motive Force "نفس التفسير القوة الدافعة الكهربية"
وذلك لأن ال "Electro magnetic Force "ُEMT


----------



## م.احمدرمضان (20 أكتوبر 2012)

khalidutp قال:


> تمام يديك الف عافية,, لكن بالنسبة للمصطلح العلمي لل
> EMF هل هو Electro magnetic Force ام Electro Motive Force "نفس التفسير القوة الدافعة الكهربية"
> وذلك لأن ال "Electro magnetic Force "ُEMT


جزاك الله خيرا علي التصحيح اخي الكريم


----------

